# Catfish Tournaments



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

My fishing partner and I are thinking about trying our luck at a few tournaments this year. I was just wondering if anyone knows of ANY tournaments in Ky, Southwest Ohio, or Southeastern Indiana. Preferably on the Ohio River. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are two clubs that I fish with:

http://www.catfishmasteramerica.com/

http://www.kentuckianacatfishermen.com/

Last summer there was a group in Rising Sun Indiana who had a tournament every Saturday night out of Arnold's Creek but I never fished with them. I'm not sure of their plans for this year. USCATS will be having a tournament at Tanners Creek August 6th.


----------



## ohiocatchaser (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for your help Ken G!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Are the U.S. Cats open tournys? Are these three tournys good honest events?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

where is Tanners Creek at ? thanks for the other links to


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Abu65,
Yes the US Cats are open tournaments, you don't have to be a member to fish, if you qualify then you have to be a member to fish the world Championships.
Lynn and I are mainly fishing the Indiana District tournaments this year, there closer than the Pro tournaments, with the high prices of gasoline we were forced to trim back our schedule, as in any fishing event you will have people that feel people cheat during a tournament, I'm not sure if it happens, there are people who feel it does happen, I don't worry about it, we fish hard when we fish, if a person has to cheat to win then at some point they will be caught, the odds seem to always catch up with them. Lynn and I enjoy fishing competition, we get to meet a lot of people that share the same desire in fishing as we do, above all it is a lot of fun for us, having fun is our biggest thing while out on the water, if your not having fun then it becomes a job, and working is no fun at all, I have fished with the Kentuckiana guys they are a great bunch of people, Ken G can help you with the other club as he fishes with them.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Tanners Creek is located in Lawenceburg, Indiana


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Maybe we'll see you around. Good Luck!


----------



## flatty (Apr 6, 2005)

hey guys ckech out my friends web site www.tanglingwithcatfish.com. we help run a local club in madison in. we fish the ohio all the time tourney's every other week end the dates are on his web page hope to see you all there


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking website.


----------



## flatty (Apr 6, 2005)

hey guys theres a tournry this weekend 4-23 at tanners creek hours are 2pm to 9pm hope to see you all there


----------

